# DTD spezialisieren?



## Macro (22. Feb 2006)

Hi.
Kann ich eine DTD spezialisieren, sprich in einer zweiten Datei erweitern (DTD2 erbt von DTD1 und erweitwert Element A)?


----------



## byte (22. Feb 2006)

Du kannst nur so genannte hybride DTDs erzeugen. Benutze lieber XML-Schema, denn da geht das wunderbar. Da kannst Du weitere Schemata importieren und mit Extension oder Restriction neue Elemente ableiten.


----------



## Macro (22. Feb 2006)

Danke. 
Muss mich aber leider mit DTDs befassen da ich eine Evaluierung von DITA durchführen muss.


----------

